# Banks before the Oireachtas Finance Committee next Wednesday



## Brendan Burgess (9 Sep 2022)

*13.30* Joint Committee on Finance, Public Expenditure and Reform and Taoiseach  CR1, LH 2000​ 

Engagement on Banking Issues
                       1:30pm - 4:00pm AIB
                       5:00pm - 6:00pm Bank of Ireland
                       6:00pm - 7:00pm Permanent TSB


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Sep 2022)

2 1/2 hours for AIB and an hour each for BoI and ptsb?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (9 Sep 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> 2 1/2 hours for AIB and an hour each for BoI and ptsb?


I suspect they want to give them a kicking over the July announcement to close branches.


----------



## TRS30 (9 Sep 2022)

AIB first so they can get on the 6 o'clock news and look like they are 'sticking it' to the banks!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Sep 2022)

If you have issues to raise about AIB, BoI or ptsb this is a good opportunity to have them raised in public.

Here are the members. If you click on their name, you will get their contact details. If  you are in their constitutency, great. But even if you are not , contact them. 

Deputies​Mick Barry
People Before Profit-Solidarity
Pearse Doherty
Sinn Féin
Bernard Durkan
Fine Gael
Mairéad Farrell
Sinn Féin
Steven Matthews
Green Party
John McGuinness - Chair
Fianna Fáil
Jim O'Callaghan
Fianna Fáil
Neale Richmond
Fine Gael
Peadar Tóibín
Aontú
Senators​Maria Byrne
Fine Gael
Pat Casey
Fianna Fáil
Aidan Davitt
Fianna Fáil
Alice-Mary Higgins
Independent
Marie Sherlock
Labour Party


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Sep 2022)

You can watch this now at









						Oireachtas committee meeting live stream
					

Live stream of public Oireachtas committee meeting in committee room 1



					www.oireachtas.ie
				






Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Sep 2022)

I took a call during the opening stages.

So far they are talking only about the withdrawal of cash services from the branches.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Sep 2022)

Jim O'Callaghan  talking about the Central Bank fine.  At last 

CEO: When I became the CEO 3 1/2 years ago, I decided to bring the tracker mortgage issue to an end. 

I regret that this ever happend. 
the priority of the board has been to conclude this to the satisfaction of teh Central Bank 

Helen Dooley (legal) 56 breaches by AIB


We moved as quickly as we could to remedy the customers' situation. 

Jim: Not just a once off, But a campaign of dishonesty 

Helen: We are precluded from saying anything other than what is in the settlement agreement 
Hunt: Just to add to that:  Our focus was on correcting the wrong that was done.  and ensuring that this would never happen again.  We will  make mistakes but we will try to correct them as quick as possible. 

Jim: You admitted to failing to act honestly. That is not a mistake. 

Jim: When did you become aware of the problem 

Dooley: 2015  and the CB TME 

Jim: April 2019 : You were here at this committeee and you consistently denied the Prevailing Rate customers were deemed not impacted. 
 Has your view changed 3 1/2 years later 

Dooley: As part of the settlement we applied the Ombudsman ruling to 6,000 customers. That is all 

Jim: Has anyone been sanctioned as a result of this.? 

Dooley:  As with any issue, we conduct a full  lessons learnt review. 

Jim: Has anyone in the bank been sanctioned by the bank?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Sep 2022)

Some sense now - Michael Healy Rae

Kenmare, Cahersiveen, Dingle, Killorglin ...

ordinary country people in the valleys and glens of Kerry really frightened

Wants a commitment to this  important commmmit  eeee

Something about a box of matches and Paschal Donohoe

Post offices are closing in Kerry. No extra staff in Kilgarvan or Sneem and Ryan's of Kilkesh.
you might explain what sort of a partnership or love affair you have with them...

The Post Offices are busy as they are 

Chairman: We went through all that earlier.


----------

